# Need Map Chip Advice for Humminbird 788CI



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My HB 788CI just arrrived today and I need a map chip. I primarily fish Lake Erie, but also need Lake St. Claire, Niagara River, Lake Ontario, Georgian Bay and various lakes in Ontario and Quebec (generally north of Toronto) . 

My Navionics booklet says I can use gold+ or silver charts, but I know there other decent brands. I need basic contours and shorelines and a modest price.

Any advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Navionics are good but LakeMaster are better detailed. Check here to see if they have what you are looking for http://www.lakemap.com/


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Nope, Lakemaster has nothing east of Michigan. Upon further checking, the Navionics Premium East and Canada chips might work for me but I'd like to hear some opinions on the the other brands and find out if Lake Erie has 1' contours or something less useful like 5' or 10'.


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Navionics Hot Maps Platinum is great on the 800, 900 and 1000 series. Detail is amazing. I am not sure if the 700 series will be able to utilize it the same as the larger units? I would drop Navionics an email and find out.


----------

